# Sleeve Hitch for a GT 1554/



## jerrygross (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if the MTD manual sleeve hitch (OEM-190-608) will fit the Cub Cadet GT 1554? Or if it won't do you know where i can get one?

Thanks, Jerry


----------

